# Arc Audio XDi805



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

Long-time lurker, first time poster here! Have the 5-channel XDi805 I just took out of my former vehicle for sale on eBay. Can't post link due to low post count, but ya know how to search eBay if you're using this forum.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Is this it?
Arc Audio XDi805 - Five (5) Channel Amplifier - Incl manual, remote, birth sheet | eBay


----------



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yep. Thanks!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Not too bad of a price. If you don't get any bids let me know.


----------



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sold.


----------

